
I tried Tesla’s Autopilot, and this is what it did to me - hoag
https://innovately.wordpress.com/2015/12/09/i-tried-teslas-autopilot-and-this-is-what-it-did-to-me/
======
lumberjack
Look at the state of art of computer vision and compare that to human object
recognition. It's not even close. That's only one facet where humans are still
superior.

So why is everyone assuming that these self driving systems are already safer
than humans at the wheel?

